# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  ΔΑΝΕ SEA LINE

## chrb

Ανεβλήθη ο ενταφιασμός του πτώματος της ΔΑΝΕ μέχρι 23 Σεπτεμβρίου!..

ΤΑΡΙΧΕΥΜΕΝΟ μέχρι τις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου θα παραμείνει το πτώμα της ΔΑΝΕ, καθώς παρατάθηκε η ημερομηνία έκδοσης της ληξιαρχικής πράξης θανάτου της. ? Χθες το πρωί είχε προγραμματιστεί να εκδικαστεί στο Εφετείο Δωδεκανήσου η αίτηση της ΑΝΕΚ, για να υπαχθεί η ΔΑΝΕ στην ειδική εκκαθάριση του άρθρου 46 παρ. 1 του Ν. 1892/90 που είχε κατατεθεί στις 29 Ιουνίου. Μάλιστα ο «στρατηγικός επενδυτής» είχε ορίσει στην αίτησή του και τον εκκαθαριστή, διαχειριστή, και εκπρόσωπο αθηναϊκής εταιρίας που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τη Ρόδο. ΣΤΟ ΕΦΕΤΕΙΟ εμφανίστηκε ο δικηγόρος κ. Γιάννης Χαρίτος, εκπροσωπώντας τους μικρομετόχους και ζήτησε την αναβολή της εκδίκασης της αίτησης, αίτημα, το οποίο έγινε δεκτό ορίζοντας την εκδίκαση για τις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου. ? Βέβαια με την αναβολή αυτή, δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά κάτι στη ΔΑΝΕ, αφού ήδη είναι κλινικά νεκρή και το μόνο που απομένει είναι η έκδοση της ληξιαρχικής πράξης θανάτου της, για να επιτραπεί ο ενταφιασμός της. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ με την αίτηση για εκκαθάριση, στο συνολικό ύψος των οφειλών της ΔΑΝΕ ανέρχεται σε 39.683.878 ευρώ, ενώ οι απαιτήσεις της ΑΝΕΚ ξεπερνούν το 20% του συνόλου των υποχρεώσεών της. ? Στόχος της ΑΝΕΚ είναι να τεθεί υπό δικαστικό έλεγχο η οικονομική διαχείριση της ΔΑΝΕ και να αποτραπεί η εκποίηση περιουσιακών της στοιχείων όπως έγινε με την ματαίωση του εκπληστηριασμού του πλοίου «Διαγόρας». ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΑΝΕ Από τον Πανελλήνιο Σύνδεσμο Εργαζομένων στη Ναυτιλία (ΠΑΣΕΝΤ) μας έστειλαν την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση: «Αίτηση κατέθεσε στο Εφετείο Δωδεκανήσου η ΑΝΕΚ, για υπαγωγή της ΔΑΝΕ σε καθεστώς εκκαθάρισης. Στη συνεδρίαση του Εφετείου σήμερα Δευτέρα στη Ρόδο, εδόθη αναβολή και στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου θα κριθεί η υπαγωγή της εταιρίας στο άρθρο 46 του ν. 1892/1990, ώστε να πουληθούν τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία και να ικανοποιηθούν οι υποχρεώσεις της εταιρίας. Oδηγείται έτσι, με τον τρόπο αυτό, στο τέλος η αμαρτωλή περιπέτεια μιας από τις πιο καλές εταιρίες ακτοπλοίας που η ίδρυσή της είχε δημιουργήσε ελπίδες αφού η εκμετάλλευση μιας προνομιακής γραμμής άφηνε υποσχέσεις για καλή πορεία. Η κακοδιαχείριση, οι ρεμούλες και οι κυβερνητικές ευθύνες αποτέλεσαν βαρίδι ασήκωτο για τη ΔΑΝΕ. Ποιός δε θυμάται αλήθεια, την έπαρση με την οποία ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης από το βήμα της Βουλής αναφερόταν πριν λίγες μέρες στις ενέργειές του σύμφωνα με τις οποίες πληρώθηκαν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΔΑΝΕ; Αυτά συνέβαιναν ενώ οι υπάλληλοι της εταιρίας στη Ρόδο και τον Πειραιά έχουν πάνω από ένα χρόνο να πληρωθούν, τα 3 καράβια της εταιρίας είναι δεμένα, όλα έδειχναν ότι η εταιρία πήγαινε για κλείσιμο, κι αυτός κόμπαζε ότι έλυσε τα προβλήματα! Οι ευθύνες βέβαια των τελευταίων διοικητικών συμβουλίων της ΔΑΝΕ είναι τεράστιες. Οπως και οι ευθύνες του κύριου μετόχου και στρατηγικού επενδυτή που είναι η ΑΝΕΚ και η οποία υποτίθεται πως πήρε το πακέτο μετοχών για να εξυγιάνει και να την αναπτύξει. Αντ? αυτού τη «φούνταρε». Αφού ξεπούλησαν για «πινάκιο φακής» τα γραφεία στον Πειραιά τώρα θα εκπλειστηριάσουν το κτίριο στη Ρόδο, τα τρία (3) καράβια και τους μύλους, ιδιοκτησία σήμερα της ΔΑΝΕ. Ο ΠΑΣΕΝΤ μαζί με τους εργαζόμενους της ΔΑΝΕ θα καταβάλουν κάθε προσπάθεια ώστε να μη χαθεί ούτε ένα (1) ευρώ από όσα δικαιούνται οι εργαζόμενοι. Αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι που δεν ευθύνονται για την τελική κατάληξη της εταιρίας. Με κάθε τρόπο (συνδικαλιστικό-αγωνιστικό και νομικό) θα διεκδικήσουμε μισθούς, δώρα, άδειες, αποζημιώσεις και ό,τι άλλο μας οφείλει η εταιρία. Στην πλάτη μας δε θα επιτρέψουμε να πλουτίσουν ορισμένοι άλλο. Ούτε να παίξουν με τον ιδρώτα και την αγωνία μας. Για το δ.σ. Ο πρόεδρος Θάνος Βασιλόπουλος Ο γεν. γραμματέας Κων/νος Κοντογιάννης»

----------


## andreas

Μπράβο chrb!! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο κι ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Αυτό το θέμα της ΔΑΝΕ δεν έχει τέλος και το κακό είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί ασελγούν πάνω στους άτυχους ναυτικούς των πλοίων της.

----------


## chrb

Η αίτηση είναι η δεύτερη που έχει κατατεθεί από πλευράς ΑΝΕΚ και μάλιστα με την ένδειξη της κατεπείγουσας και επρόκειτο να εξετασθεί από το Πολιτικό Τμήμα του Τριμελούς Εφετείου Δωδεκανήσου χθες. Το δικαστήριο, θεώρησε ότι για να ληφθεί οποιαδήποτε απόφαση θα πρέπει να συνεδριάσει η ολομέλεια του Εφετείου, κάτι που δεν μπορεί να γίνει πριν από το Σεπτέμβριο λόγω της θερινής περιόδου. Για το λόγο αυτό, μετά από πολύωρη σύσκεψη αποφάσισε να την αναβάλλει για το τρίτο δεκαήμερο του Σεπτεμβρίου. Η απόφαση αυτή, δικαίωσε ουσιαστικά τους εκπροσώπους του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου, του ΙΚΑ αλλά και τους μικρομετόχους, οι οποίοι και κατέθεσαν την αίτηση αναβολής την οποία έκανε δεκτή το αρμόδιο δικαστήριο. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι την περασμένη Δευτέρα 4 Ιουλίου, το Εφετείο Δωδεκανήσου με απόφασή του ανέβαλε για την ίδια ημερομηνία, δηλαδή τις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005, την εξέταση της πρώτης αίτησης της ΑΝΕΚ με την οποία ζητούν να συμπεριληφθεί η Δωδεκανησιακή Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία στο άρθρο 46 του νόμου 1892/90. Ικανοποιημένοι από την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου, δήλωσαν στη «Ροδιακή» οι συνήγοροι των μικρομετόχων κύριοι Στέφανος Στεφανίδης και Ιωάννης Χαρίτος, επισημαίνοντας ότι το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα μέχρι την εξέταση της υποθέσεως δεν θα μείνει αναξιοποίητο. Αντιθέτως - διευκρίνισαν – ότι θα διενεργηθεί εξονυχιστικός έλεγχος όλων των στοιχείων που έχουν κατατεθεί και για τα οποία ζητείται από πλευράς ΑΝΕΚ να γίνει η εκκαθάριση, καθώς επίσης η ορθότητα των προϋποθέσεων, αλλά και η εξακρίβωση για το πως δημιουργήθηκαν οι οφειλές αυτές της εταιρείας. ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΗΝΥΣΕΙΣ Οι ίδιοι δεν απέκλεισαν το ενδεχόμενο να υποβληθούν ακόμη και μηνύσεις εναντίον αυτών που έχουν καταθέσει τις αιτήσεις εκκαθάρισης της ΔΑΝΕ για λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά και κατά όσων έχουν αναμιχθεί στην υπόθεση αυτή! Παράλληλα εκφράζονται οι αντιθέσεις τόσο του ΙΚΑ όσο και του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου αναφορικά με το ποσό που τους οφείλει η εταιρεία. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα τριών ημερών, δηλαδή από την εξέταση της προηγούμενης αίτησης, τα χρέη της ΔΑΝΕ προς την ΑΝΕΚ αυξήθηκαν κατά 6 δις. ευρώ! Επίσης , οι μικρομέτοχοι ζητούν από τη πλευρά τους, οι όροι και οι προϋποθέσεις για να μπει η εταιρεία σε εκκαθάριση να είναι υπαρκτοί, ενώ διευκρινίζουν ότι αν γίνει δεκτή η αίτηση που έχει κατατεθεί, τότε «μιλάμε για ξεπούλημα και όχι εξυγίανση της ΔΑΝΕ». Και κατά τη διάρκεια της χθεσινής ημέρας, ερωτηματικά προκάλεσε η απουσία, από το αίτημα αναβολής της εξέτασης της υπόθεσης που κατατέθηκε, τόσο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Νότιας Δωδεκανήσου όσο και του ΝΑΤ, δεδομένου ότι τα χρέη της εταιρείας προς αυτούς ανέρχονται σε αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ! Υπενθυμίζεται ότι στη δικαιοσύνη εκκρεμεί και η αίτηση για το διορισμό διοικήσεως στην εταιρεία, που σύμφωνα με τον κ. Στέφανο Στεφανίδη, η τοποθέτηση νέου διοικητικού συμβουλίου θα οδηγήσει σε διαφορετικούς δρόμους την εταιρεία. 

http://www.rodiaki.gr/

----------


## chrb

Και επισήμως οι... στρατηγικοί επενδυτές της ΔΑΝΕ ομολογούν ότι δεν θέλουν να έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πολύπαθη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, και ότι δεν σκοπεύουν να διαθέσουν ούτε ένα ευρώ! Tην ομολογία αυτή οι Κρητικοί της ΑΝΕΚ δεν την κάνουν στους μετόχους της ΔΑΝΕ όπως θα περίμενε κανένας, αλλά προς τη διοίκηση του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών. Στην επιστολή αυτή η ΑΝΕΚ κάνει ξεκάθαρο ότι διακόπτει κάθε χρηματοδότηση προς τη ΔΑΝΕ (στην ουσία την έχουν διακόψει εδώ και καιρό γι’ αυτό και οδήγησαν σε απαξίωση την εταιρεία) και ομολογούν ότι στόχος τους είναι να περισώσουν ό,τι μπορούν από την άστοχη επένδυση (έτσι χαρακτηρίζουν τη συμμετοχή τους στη ΔΑΝΕ). Συγκεκριμένα η ΑΝΕΚ στην ανακοίνωσή της αναφέρει ότι «η ΔΑΝΕ, στην οποία η ΑΝΕΚ μετέχει με 42%, έχει καταστεί προβληματική προτού αναλάβει τη διοίκηση της κρητικής εταιρείας η σημερινή διοίκηση, η οποία προσπαθεί να περισώσει ό,τι μπορεί από αυτή την άστοχη επένδυση προς όφελος των επενδυτών της. Η παρούσα διοίκηση της ΑΝΕΚ» προστίθεται στην ίδια ανακοίνωση «δεν προτίθεται να εκθέσει την εταιρεία και τους μετόχους της σε περαιτέρω επιχειρηματικούς κινδύνους με την εκταμίευση οποιουδήποτε ποσού που θα διευκόλυνε τη ΔΑΝΕ, χωρίς συγκεκριμένο και εξασφαλισμένο αποτέλεσμα. Εκτίμηση της σημερινής διοίκησης της ΑΝΕΚ είναι ότι η ΔΑΝΕ θα καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματά της μόνο με εκποίηση περιουσιακών στοιχείων της». Παρόμοια επιστολή η διοίκηση της ΑΝΕΚ είχε στείλει στο Χρηματιστήριο τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο, όπως είχε αποκαλύψει τότε η «Ροδιακή». 

http://www.rodiaki.gr/

----------


## andreas

Σωστά, αφού χάσανε κάθε ελπίδα να πάρουν ένα καράβι τσάμπα (ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ) τώρα τους πετάνε κι επισήμως στα σκουπίδια. Ανθρώπους, πλοία και καταστάσεις.

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!

----------


## Morgan

το επομενο βημα, ποιο ειναι τωρα?

----------


## andreas

> ...εκποίηση περιουσιακών στοιχείων της».


Αυτό είναι το επόμενο βήμα!! Συνεχείς πλειστηριασμοί.

----------


## andreas

Επειδή υπάρχει κι άλλο θέμα για την DANE SEA LINE, το topic αυτό κλειδώνεται και η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:

http://naytilia.gr/modules.php?name=...iewtopic&t=481

----------


## apollonas

ολα στον παναγοπουλο και τα σπιτια και τα καραβια και η βαρκες ολα

----------


## George

Και ΠΑΤΜΟΣ - ΡΟΔΟΣ για καρφίτσες. Ή στην καλύτερη των πριπτώσεων ένα πρόχειρο συμάζεμα και μεταπώληση κάπου στην Αφρική.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πιστεύετε ότι το ΔΙΑΓΙΟΡΑΣ θα το δρομολογήσει στα Δωδεκάνησα ?

----------


## gvaggelas

Στην εταιρία Blue Star Ferries πέρασε η κυριότητα των πλοίων «Διαγόρας», «Πάτμος» και «Ρόδος», που ανήκαν στη ΔΑΝΕ, έναντι του ποσού των 14,5 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. Τα τρία πλοία τέθηκαν χθες στη διαδικασία πλειστηριασμού στη Ρόδο και η εταιρία Blue Star Ferries πέτυχε να τα αγοράσει αντιμετωπίζοντας τις προσφορές και άλλων ενδιαφερόμενων εφοπλιστών και ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών. 
Τα τρία πλοία αναμένεται να περάσουν στην πλήρη κυριότητα του νέου πλοιοκτήτη εντός των επόμενων ημερών. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι το «Διαγορας», το οποίο βρίσκεται στην καλύτερη κατάσταση μεταξύ των τριών πλοίων, ύστερα από επισκευές που θα γίνουν θα δρομολογηθεί στο Αιγαίο μέσα στους επόμενους δύο μήνες. Οσον αφορά τα δύο άλλα σκάφη, το «Ρόδος» και το «Πάτμος» πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι πιθανότατα να πωληθούν για σκραπ, καθώς είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας και επιπλέον παρέμειναν για χρόνια «δεμένα» και το κόστος επισκευής τους είναι απαγορευτικό. 

www.express.gr

----------


## chrb

Διαγορας , πιστεύω , στα 12/σα. Τώρα για τα Πάτμος και Ρόδος πιστεύω πως θα πουληθούν για να δουλέψουν αν και έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Διαγορας , πιστεύω , στα 12/σα. Τώρα για τα Πάτμος και Ρόδος πιστεύω πως θα πουληθούν για να δουλέψουν αν και έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες...


καλά κάνεις και έχεις τις αμφιβολίες σου φίλε Chrb

----------


## Apostolos

Η ΔΑΝΕ ζεί!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Διαφημηστικό φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας απο την περασμένη δεκαετία...*
*Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους εραστές της πάλαι ποτέ Δωδεκανησιακής ανώνυμης ναυτιλιακης....*

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Διαφημηστικό φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας απο την περασμένη δεκαετία...*
> *Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους εραστές της πάλαι ποτέ Δωδεκανησιακής ανώνυμης ναυτιλιακης....*


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ vinman... Μία εταιρία που το κενό που έχει αφήσει ποτέ δεν θα καλυφθεί από οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Παλιά διαφήμιση της ΔΑΝΕ αφιερωμένη στον φίλο finnpartner
και κάτι που παρατήρησα το ιαλυσός είχε sponsons ενώ το κάμιρος όχι,αψυχολόγητο μου φαίνεται

IMG.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι αψυχολογητο ρε κολλητε? Τα sponsons μπηκαν το 1978, στο Werft Nobiskrug GmbH, εκει που ειχε φτιαχτει ο Θεοφιλος σου, 3 χρονια νωριτερα! Το ειχε μπαουλεψει η Stena, στην πρυμη, με την προσθηκη ενος κουτιου! Ευτυχως, η ΔΑΝΕ το ξηλωσε στην καθοδο προς τα εδω, αλλα εμειναν τα sponsons!! Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση!! Ευτυχως, την εχω και σε αφισα! Μου την ειχε δωσει ο ΔΑΝος πρακτορας στην Πατμο, ο κυρ Θανασης Κωνσταντας πριν αρκετα χρονια.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> *Διαφημηστικό φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας απο την περασμένη δεκαετία...*
> *Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους εραστές της πάλαι ποτέ Δωδεκανησιακής ανώνυμης ναυτιλιακης....
> 
> *


Επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι ενας απο αυτους, θα μπορουσες να μου πεις του ποτε ειναι αυτο το φυλλαδιο?? Ποτε πηγαιναν τα καραβια της 12νησα-Καρπαθο-Ηρακλειο? Τα θυμαμαι να πηγαινουν, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι χρονια!

----------


## Νaval22

> Το ειχε μπαουλεψει η Stena, στην πρυμη, με την προσθηκη ενος κουτιου! Ευτυχως, η ΔΑΝΕ το ξηλωσε στην καθοδο προς τα εδω, αλλα εμειναν τα sponsons!! Σε ευχαριστω παρα .


¶ρα δεν πήγε ποτέ με την ταχύτητα των αρχικών προδιαγραφών του επί ΔΑΝΕ σε αντίθεση με το Κάμιρος

----------


## vinman

> Επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι ενας απο αυτους, θα μπορουσες να μου πεις του ποτε ειναι αυτο το φυλλαδιο?? Ποτε πηγαιναν τα καραβια της 12νησα-Καρπαθο-Ηρακλειο? Τα θυμαμαι να πηγαινουν, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι χρονια!


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κρατήσει την ακριβή ημερομηνία του φυλλαδίου...Και το φυλάδιο δεν αναφέρει χρονιά..
Πρέπει όμως να ειναι γύρω στο 1995....Αν προσέξεις στην μπροσούρα υπάρχει ακόμα το Λίνδος και δεν υπάρχει ο Διαγόρας... :Wink: 
Και μιας και είσαι fun της ΔΑΝΕ,η επόμενη μπροσούρα που θα ανεβάσω θα ειναι αποκλειστικά αφιερωμενη σε σενα..!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Άρα δεν πήγε ποτέ με την ταχύτητα των αρχικών προδιαγραφών του επί ΔΑΝΕ σε αντίθεση με το Κάμιρος


Οχι, το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ πηγαινε πιο γρηγορα απο το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, αλλα κουναγε λογω των sponons περισσοτερο. Μην ξεχνας, οτι 3-4 χρονια ηταν ελλαχιστα χρησιμοποιημενο, αφου τον περισσοτερο χρονο τον περνουσε σαν πλωτο ξενοδοχειο για τους εργατες στα πετρελαια της Β. Θαλασσας. Το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, απο την αλλη, ειχε "κακοπερασει" με την CGT/ SNCM στα 10 χρονια που το ειχαν!

@Vinman: Στο οπισθοφυλλο δεν εχει κανενα αριθμο, που να υποδηλωνει ημερομηνια? Συνηθως τα φυλλαδια εχουν κατι αναλογο.

----------


## vinman

Aν η ΔΑΝΕ ιδρύθηκε το 1980,τοτε το φυλλάδιο ειναι του 1994....
Χαρακτηριστικά γράφει στο οπισθόφυλλο...
*''Η ΔΑΝΕ,εταιρεία εδώ και 14 χρόνια...........*
*......απο το 1992 συνδέθηκε με τη Θεσσαλονίκη,ενώ απο φέτος φθάνει στην άκρη του ελληνισμού,την Κύπρο......''*
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα φίλε... :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Aν η ΔΑΝΕ ιδρύθηκε το 1980,τοτε το φυλλάδιο ειναι του 1994....
> Χαρακτηριστικά γράφει στο οπισθόφυλλο...
> *''Η ΔΑΝΕ,εταιρεία εδώ και 14 χρόνια...........*
> *......απο το 1992 συνδέθηκε με τη Θεσσαλονίκη,ενώ απο φέτος φθάνει στην άκρη του ελληνισμού,την Κύπρο......''*
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα φίλε...


Υο, εισαι SUPER!!

----------


## vinman

Αφιερωμένο λοιπόν στον φίλο Finnpartner 1966,το φυλλάδιο της ΔΑΝΕ...μία χρονιά πίσω απο το προηγούμενο...!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Οχι, το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ πηγαινε πιο γρηγορα απο το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, αλλα κουναγε λογω των sponons περισσοτερο. Μην ξεχνας, οτι 3-4 χρονια ηταν ελλαχιστα χρησιμοποιημενο, αφου τον περισσοτερο χρονο τον περνουσε σαν πλωτο ξενοδοχειο για τους εργατες στα πετρελαια της Β. Θαλασσας. Το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, απο την αλλη, ειχε "κακοπερασει" με την CGT/ SNCM στα 10 χρονια που το ειχαν!
> .


περιέργο πάντως γιατί οι πλωτήρες κόβουν ταχύτητα

----------


## nireas

> Επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι ενας απο αυτους, θα μπορουσες να μου πεις του ποτε ειναι αυτο το φυλλαδιο?? Ποτε πηγαιναν τα καραβια της 12νησα-Καρπαθο-Ηρακλειο? Τα θυμαμαι να πηγαινουν, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι χρονια!


Το 1993 νομίζω ξεκίνησε η επέκταση του δρομολογίου για Κάρπαθο-Ηράκλειο. Τον Αύγουστο της ίδιας χρονιάς μάλιστα είχα κάνει οικογενειακώς το ταξίδι από Ηράκλειο για Πάτμο. Το Ιάλυσσος έφευγε απόγευμα προς βραδάκι από Ηράκλειο και το άλλο πρωί έφτανε Ρόδο όπου και έκανε στάση για περίπου 4-5 ώρες ώστε να φύγει μεσημέρι για Κω-Κάλυμνο-Λέρο-Πάτμο-Πειραιά. Μοναδική εμπειρία, πραγματικά...

----------


## marsant

Αληθεια ρε παιδια τι ταχυτητες πηγαιναν το Καμιρος & Ιαλυσος?

----------


## kastro

> Αληθεια ρε παιδια τι ταχυτητες πηγαιναν το Καμιρος & Ιαλυσος?


Μόλις είδα στο facta Κάμιρος 20 Ιάλυσσος 21.

----------


## marsant

Oκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μόλις είδα στο facta Κάμιρος 20 Ιάλυσσος 21.


Aυτες ειναι "εργοστασιακες"! Το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, πρεπει να πηγαινε κανα 17αρι, και το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ κανα 19αρι στα καλα τους! Στο τελος, κανα 15-16 πηγαινε το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αφιερωμένο λοιπόν στον φίλο Finnpartner 1966,το φυλλάδιο της ΔΑΝΕ...μία χρονιά πίσω απο το προηγούμενο...!!!!


Kαλα, σημερα εχεις δωσει ρεστα!! Και τι δεν θα εδινα να εβρισκα την φωτο του Ιαλυσος απο την πρυμη, καθως και τις 2 που δειχνουν τα καραβια αυτα... Περιττο να αναφερουμε, οτι οι εσωτερικες φωτο, ειναι απο το ΡΟΔΟΣ. Τα Ιαλυσοκαμιρος, δεν ηταν ετσι! Ειχαν μπολικο σκουρο ξυλο... Κατι το οποιο το θυμαμαι πολυ συχνα, ειδικα οταν μπαινω στα GHANεζικα... Το BS 2, εχει μια "μυρωδια" απο ξυλο στο main deck!

----------


## vinman

> Kαλα, σημερα εχεις δωσει ρεστα!! Και τι δεν θα εδινα να εβρισκα την φωτο του Ιαλυσος απο την πρυμη, καθως και τις 2 που δειχνουν τα καραβια αυτα... Περιττο να αναφερουμε, οτι οι εσωτερικες φωτο, ειναι απο το ΡΟΔΟΣ. Τα Ιαλυσοκαμιρος, δεν ηταν ετσι! Ειχαν μπολικο σκουρο ξυλο... Κατι το οποιο το θυμαμαι πολυ συχνα, ειδικα οταν μπαινω στα GHANεζικα... Το BS 2, εχει μια "μυρωδια" απο ξυλο στο main deck!


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια...οι εσωτερικοί χώροι ανήκουν στο Ρόδος,κάτι που μπορείς να δείς στην ενότητα του Ρόδος όπου και έχω ποστάρει τις εσωτερικές του φωτογραφίες....
Στα έντυπα πάντα τις ανακάτευαν...ειδικά αν είχαν πιο καινούριο πλοίο στο στόλο...
Φυσικά έχω και κάτι απο Ιάλυσσος εσωτερικά....θα έρθει η ώρα του!!!
Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τι ευχαριστεις??? Αφου τα εζησα, και μου τα θυμιζεις, το λιγοτερο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι Ευχαριστω!!! Στην Πατμο, εχω ενα διαφημιστικο του 2001, αλλα δεν εχει φωτο και τετοια. Μονο τιμες και κατι προσφορες... Τα καλα διαφημιστικα, τα εχασα... Εμ, βλεπεις δεν μου ειχε κοψει να μαζεψω τιποτα απο τα δικα μου πλοια...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προς τον Finnpartnerr 1966 :
Ψάχνεις μια φωτογραφία του Ιάλυσσος από την πρύμνη, ή μια φωτογραφία του "Ιάλυσσος" από κάποιο φυλλάδιο;

Προς το παρόν, όποιος θέλει να δει μια φωτογραφία του "Ιάλυσσος" σε λιμάνι όχι τόσο συνηθισμένο (για το καράβι), ας παέι στο θέμα του "Ιάλυσσος".

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μεσα στο καραβι, ειχα δει ενα ποστερ, που ειχε τη φωτο απο το φυλλαδιο του vinman. Σε αυτη αναφερομουν. Αλλα και οι αλλες 2 των ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ-ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ δεν ηταν κακες!! Oσο για τη δικη σου... Ε, ουτε εγω το εχω δει εκει ξανα... Με καπτα Μαθιο καπετανιο φυσικα!!! Αντε τωρα να παμε για δουλεια...!!

----------


## vinman

ΔΑΝΕ...1991...
Αφιερωμένο στους Mike rodos,Finnpartner 1966 και σε όλους τους Δωδεκανήσιους φίλους...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13117

...και το κεντρικό σλόγκαν της εταιρείας απο το φυλλάδιο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13122

----------


## kastro

Τα τελευταία δρομολόγια της Δανέ πότε ήτανε;

----------


## stelios_ag

http://www.helios.gr/dane/

Για δείτε και αυτό!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Απίστευτο....!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

kala ti einai ayto !! diladi exi mini apo totes!! e?

----------


## vinman

> http://www.helios.gr/dane/
> 
> Για δείτε και αυτό!


Απίστευτο...:-o
Μπράβο φίλε που το ανακάλυψες...!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο το ειχα βρει ψαχνοντας για φωτο του Ιαλυσος. Πανε καποια χρονια. Εχω σωσει ολο το site!!! Αφου υπηρξε ενα, να μην το εχω στο αρχειο μου??? ;-)

@Vinman: Εχω αυτο το διαφημιστικο της ΔΑΝΕ (το μοναδικο που εχω βασικα), αλλα στα Γερμανικα... Τωρα, οσο αναφορα το σλογκαν... Δεν αμφιβαλω!!! Ετσι ηταν!

----------


## vinman

Καταχώρηση της ΔΑΝΕ στον έντυπο περιοδικό τύπο το 2001......


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13915

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Η ΔΑΝΕ ηταν τοσο ΙΣΧΥΡΗ, που την εφαγε η ισχυς στα 12νησα....

----------


## vinman

ΔΑΝΕ 2002.......


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15554

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15555

----------


## vinman

Και ένα αυτοκόλλητο για τους φίλους της εταιρείας!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19778

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το χωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!! Αλλα δεν το εχω κολλησει πουθενα!! Τιμης ενεκεν!! Μηπως να ανεβασω τη σημαια που εχω στο κονταρι του μπαλκονιου???

----------


## Tsikalos

Πότε το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ είχε δρομολογηθεί με σινιάλα της ΔΑΝΕ?
Το "ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ" το θυμάμαι να κάνει μερικά δρομολόγια για Κρήτη. Δεν μπόρεσα να ταξιδεψω μαζί του αλλά ένα δέμα στουσ δικούς μου το χα στείλει με αυτό.
Α΄κόμη και τότε έκανε μια διαφορά-δηλαδη θα μπορούσε να σταθεί αξιπορεπώς σε οποιαδήποτε γραμμή.
Κρίμα για την  εταιρεία αυτή΄πάντως....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"Candia"* ταξίδεψε στα Δωδεκάνησα με τα σινιάλα της *ΔΑΝΕ* το* 1999* και για λίγους μήνες και το *2000.*

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες έχουμε ανεβάσει στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...DC%ED%F4%E9%E1

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί εμεις είμαστε μονίμος ονειροπόλοι φτιάξαμε μία ομάδα στο Facebook

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το *"Candia"* ταξίδεψε στα Δωδεκάνησα με τα σινιάλα της *ΔΑΝΕ* το* 1999* και για λίγους μήνες και το *2000.*
> 
> Κάποιες φωτογραφίες έχουμε ανεβάσει στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...DC%ED%F4%E9%E1


Για το καλοκαιρι του 2000, θυμαμαι Πρεβελη. Το Candia 1999 το θυμαμαι μονο!

----------


## Dark_kronos

Αν και δεν ετυχε να ταξιδεψω ποτε με ΔΑΝΕ, ως Ροδιτης, και λογο ισως του οτι ο πατερας μου ειχε μετοχες στην εταιρια (μαζι με πολους αλλους καΐμενους που δωσανε αδικα τα λευτακια τους...) εχω μια αδυναμια στην ΔΑΝΕ...
Και προκαλεσε και πολλα προβληματα στα Δωδεκανισα οταν εκλεισε...

----------


## manos75

καλησπερα και απο μενα.με αυτο το ποστ γυρισα πολλα χρονια πισω.το 1996 οταν ημουν φανταρος στην ροδο πηγενοερχομουν πειραια με αυτα τα καραβια συγκεκριμενα με το ροδος και το πατμος.φοβερα καραβια πολυ ομορφα ομορφες καμπινες και καλοταξιδα.και τα περισσοτερα ταξιδια μου τα ειχα κανει και χειμωνα με αγριες θαλασσες και πολυ λιγους επιβατες να ταξιδεουν.αχ πως περνανε τα χρονια.

----------


## jasonbourne

Δυο φωτογραφιες του ΡΟΔΟΣτο 2002 ,λιγο πριν κλεισει η ΔΑΝΕ.Η φωτογραφιες ειναι λιγο πριν τη ΚΩ

----------


## lavriotis

ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΤΑ ΕΓΚΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡH ΤΟΥ 2001 ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ SEA LINE!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ποσο πιο μεγαλοπρεπης εδειχνε ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ με τα παλια του χρωματα..

----------


## ARMENISTIS

DYSTIXWS OMWS TWRA GIA EMAS TOUS DODEKANISIOUS TWRA EINAI APLA LAMARINES KAI TIPOTA ALLO H PSIXI TOU ESVISE MAZI ME TA SINIALA THS DANE!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκανε και αυτη τον 30 ετη κυκλο, πανω κατω, που κανουν οι περισσοτερες εταιρειες στην ελλαδα.Ειναι η λεγομενη καταρα της ακτοπλοιας.
Ουσιαστικα μονο η ΑΝΕΚ εχει ξεφυγει και βρισκετε στην 5η (!) δεκαετια της ζωης της.

----------


## lavriotis

> Ποσο πιο μεγαλοπρεπης εδειχνε ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ με τα παλια του χρωματα..


ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ  ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ   ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ BLUE STAR ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ!!!

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ SEA LINE!!!  ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ. ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ FUN ΤΗΣ DANE SEA LINE H ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ  ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ!!!

----------


## sunbird

Πότε ακριβώς σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια της η ΔΑΝΕ ξέρει κάποιος να μας πεί, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω εντύπωση πώς ήταν Μάιος του 2004

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ  ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ   ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ BLUE STAR ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ!!!


Αναρωτιέμαι αν το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ γενικά "υποφέρει" ΄όταν έχει καιρό ή αν οι επιβάτες της γραμμής του Ηρακλείου είναι συνηθισμένοι σε πιο μεγάλα πλοία και διαμαρτύρονται αν ταξιδέψουν με ένα πλοίο σαν το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ή το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ. Ήμουν παρών κατ' επανάληψη σε κεντρικό πρακτπορείο όπου οι υποψήφιοι επιβάτες έλεγαν πως σε περίπτωση που ταξίδευε το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ τη μέρα που ήθελαν οι ίδιοι να ταξιδέψουν, τα έφευγαν με πλοίο άλλης εταιρείας. Φυσικά, έχοντας εγώ ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές από/για Ηράκλειο με το πλοίο αυτό, με 8-9 Μποφώρ, βρήκα το ταξίδεμά του μια χαρά, απλώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω ως απλός επιβάτης.

----------


## sunbird

Eχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε ''apostolos'' ,όμως ο φίλος ''jasonbourne''
μερικά post πιό πάνω αναφέρει ΄στήν φώτο του ''ΡΟΔΟΣ'' (το 2002 λίγο πρίν κλείσει η ΔΑΝΕ).
Τελικά πότε ήταν το 2002 η' το 2004 ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Apostolos

2004 ειναι και οχι φυσικά το 2002

----------


## sunbird

Ο στόλος της ΔΑΝΕ απο την ίδρυση της έως την ημέρα που έκλεισε η εταιρεία αποτελούνταν απο τα πλοία ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ-ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΛΕΡΟΣ,(ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ στην BLUE STAR).
Γνωρίζει κάποιος από το forum να μας πεί τι απέγιναν αυτά τα πλοία?

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε κάνε μια αναζήτηση στα ιστορικα πλοία. Εκει θα βρείς τα πάντα αφού το nautilia.gr δεν έχει αφήσει να ξεχαστεί κανενα παλιό αγαπημένο πλοίο!!!

----------


## Romilda

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128364 
Τά κεντρικά γραφεία στήν ΡΟΔΟ.Αυστραλίας 92.
ας υπηρχαν τα γραφεια και ας ειχαν τετοια παραθυρα και κουρτινες.....

----------


## sylver23

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε ξανα αναφέρει αυτό το site κάπου αν και κάτι μου θυμίζει. 

http://www.webalice.it/mlulurgas/daeng.html

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και ο διαχειρηστής του site ειναι και μέλλος εδώ! m.lulurgas

----------


## Ilias 92

Έκανα ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στην ΔΑΝΕ. *Δεκτά σχόλια συμπληρώσεις και διορθώσεις*. Πηγές από διαδίκτυο και σχετικά βιβλία και όσα έχω ακούσει.

*DANE SEA LINES*
Τον Νοέμβριο του 1979 ιδρύεται στην Ρόδο η Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Δωδεκανήσου (Δ.Α.Ν.Ε.) με εμπορική επωνυμία DANE SEA LINE και κύριο στόχο την βελτίωση της συγκοινωνιακής σύνεσης των νησιών του συμπλέγματος με την ηπειρωτική χώρα και τον Πειραιά.

Μέχρι τότε δραστηριοποιούνταν στην γραμμή πλοία των αδελφών Τυπάλδου ( κατέρρευσαν μετά το ναυάγιο του επιβατικού οχηματαγωγού Ηράκλειον), ο όμιλος του πρωτοπόρου στις μετασκευές Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη και δυο πλοία του Κώστα Λάτση Μιμίκα Λ. και Ρενέτα Λ. , κατασκευασμένα το 1949 και 1953 αντίστοιχα.
Η εταιρεία 2 μόλις μήνες μετά την ίδρυση της αγοράζει από την Γαλλία το Φιλανδικής κατασκευής 1966 Roussillon και το μετονομάζει σε Κάμιρος προς τιμήν της ομώνυμης αρχαίας πόλης του Νησιού.

Η ανάπτυξη της εταιρείας είναι ραγδαία τα γερασμένα πλοία του ανταγωνισμού χάνουν γρήγορα έδαφος και η ΔΑΝΕ αγοράζει το 1982  από την Σουηδική STENA LINE το έτερο ( συνολικά 4)  αδελφό πλοίο του Κάμιρος κατασκευασμένο το 1966 στην Φιλανδία και το μετονομάζει σε Ιαλυσός δρομολογώντας το και αυτό στην γραμμή κορμού της Δωδεκανησίου (Πάτμος Λέρος Κάλυμνος Κως Ρόδος) 

Τα δυο αυτά πλοία εξαρχής κατασκευασμένα ως επιβατικά οχηματαγωγά δεν αφήνουν περιθώρια σε ανταγωνιστές σχεδόν για μια δεκαετία. Με μήκος 135 μέτρα και ταχύτητες πλεύσης πάνω από του 18 κόμβους χωρητικότητας 465 γραμμικών μέτρων γκαράζ, 500 κρεβατιών και 1,400 επιβατών στο σύνολο.

Το 1985 αγοράζεται το RO/RO (οχηματαγωγό) Λίνδος για την εξυπηρέτηση του τροχοφόρου φορτίου.

Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980 και με τις ευλογίες και τις γενεές κρατικές επιδοτήσεις της τότε κυβέρνησης ιδρύεται από τον Κεφαλλονίτη εφοπλιστή Γεράσιμο Αγούδημο η ναυτιλιακή G.A. FERRIES που θα  εισέλθει λίγα χρόνια αργότερα και στις γραμμές της Δωδεκανήσου με νέα πλοία, σπάζοντας ένα δεκαετές μονοπώλιο που κατείχε μέχρι τότε η ΔΑΝΕ. 

Το 1989 αγοράζεται το Ιαπωνικό πλοίο Pegasus και μετονομάζεται σε Ρόδος, δρομολογείται στην απ’ ευθείας γραμμή Πειραιά, Ρόδου μειώνοντας το ταξίδι στις 12 ώρες εντιπωσιακό ακόμα και για σήμερα. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα το πλοίο προσέγγιζε και στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσού στην Κύπρο. 

Το 1992 η ΔΑΝΕ αγοράζει το επίσης Ιαπωνικό IZU No 11 και το μετονομάζει σε Πάτμος. Το νέο πλοίο αναλαμβάνει την εξπρές γραμμή Πειραιά, Κω, Ρόδου μειώνοντας το ταξίδι κατά 6  ώρες, στις 12 από 18. Ακόμα ανοίγει την νέα γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης, Κω, Ρόδου δουλεύοντας κατά την θερινή περίοδο και το Πάσχα με σχολικές εκδρομές και επισκέπτες από Β. Ελλάδα. 

Και τα δυο πλοία μνημονεύονται ακόμα και σήμερα για την πολυτελή μετασκευή τους και ιδιαίτερα το Πάτμος για τις προσεγμένες ξύλινες επιφάνειες και τις άνετες καμπινές του.

Το 1994, η ΔΑΝΕ προχώρησε στην ίδρυση της εταιρείας PΑRΚΧΑVΕΝ, η οποία προέβη στην αγορά του πλοίου TYNE PROGRES που μετονομάσθηκε σε PARKXAVEN με έδρα και σημαία Μάλτας.

Στα χρόνια μέχρι και το 1994 η εταιρεία γνώρισε μεγάλες δόξες και στις οποίες συνέβαλε καθοριστικά και η τότε διοίκηση της.

Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1994, η ΔANE απέκτησε το 50% του επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού IONIAΝ SEA  της εταιρείας ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΗ συνιδιοκτησία με την GA FERRIES υπό την κυριότητα της εταιρείας Άγιος Γεράσιμος. Το πλοίο στη συνέχεια μετονομάσθηκε σε Δήμητρα και ναυλώθηκε στην εταιρεία του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου που είχε εισέλθει το 1991 στη γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου.

Το 1995 πωλείται το οχηματαγωγό πλοίο Λίνδος. 

Το 1996 πραγματοποιείται η  είσοδος της στο Χρηματιστήριο Αξιών Αθηνών με παράλληλη τροποποίηση των περιορισμών που έθετε το καταστατικό για τις μέγιστες επιτρεπτές μερίδες αγοράς και τους μικρομετόχους.

Το 1997 αποκαλύπτεται το σκάνδαλο υπεξαίρεσης από την Διοίκηση της εταιρείας μεγάλων ποσών . Παραπέμπεται σε δίκη ο πρόεδρος της Επαμεινώνδας (Νώντας) Σολούνιας, Ξενοδόχος και Βιομήχανος με καταγωγή από την Σάμο.

Τα πόσα υπεξαιρέθηκαν προκείμενου να στηρίξουν την εκλογική μάχη της τότε κυβέρνησης Μητσοτάκη το 1993. Ο Σολούνιας κατείχε θέση διορισμένου πρόεδρου σε θυγατρική του ομίλου της Ολυμπιακής Αεροπορίας. Με την υπόθεση της ΔΑΝΕ έχασε στην Ρόδο όλη του την προσωπική περιουσία και εγκαταστάθηκε στην Αθήνα με την σύζυγο του. 

Στην συνέχεια η ΔΑΝΕ κέρδισε  δικαστικά από τον Ε. Σολούνια έναντι ζημίας της εταιρείας το πριν Ιταλικό εργοστάσιο αλεύρων και ζυμαρικών S.A.M.I.C.A. στην πόλη της Ρόδου, το οποίο είχε τερματίσει την λειτουργία του το 1991.
 Λίγο καιρό αργότερα το εκχωρεί στο ΝΑΤ έναντι οφειλών για τις ασφάλειες πληρωμάτων.

Μετά την αποπομπή Σολούνια η κυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ διόρισε μια σειρά αποτυχημένων εκλογικά στελεχών του κόμματος της   στο τιμόνι της εταιρείας που όχι μόνο δεν διόρθωσαν την κατάσταση αλλά συνέχισαν να υπονομεύουν σκοπίμως την εταιρεία με συνεχή σκάνδαλα και κακοδιοίκηση.

Το 1997  πωλείται το πρώτο  πλοίο Κάμιρος λόγω των εκτεταμένων οικονομικών προβλημάτων.

Η εταιρείας φτάνει κοντά στην κατάρρευση το 1997 όταν το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας συλλαμβάνει τα πλοία της για χρέη. 

Το Λέρος (πρώην Δήμητρα) καταστρέφεται ολοσχερώς από πυρκαγιά την ίδια χρονιά και χαρακτηρίζεται ολική απώλεια.

Η μετοχή κατρακυλούσε συνεχώς την περίοδο 1997-99  και η ΑΝΕΚ  με τον Σήφη Βαρδινογιάννη στο τιμόνι της πλέον ως μεγαλομέτοχο, στο πλαίσιο της γενικότερης πολίτικης επιθετικών εξαγορών που ακλουθούσε και με άλλες λαϊκές ακτοπλοϊκές αγοράζει το 45% των υποτιμημένων μετοχών της ΔΑΝΕ.

Πλέον η εταιρεία δεν θα καταφέρει να ορθοποδήσει αφού η κακοδιοίκηση και η διαφθορά συνεχίζονται ακάθεκτες αυτήν την φορά προς όφελος της ΑΝΕΚ. Η διοίκηση της ΔΑΝΕ μετατρέπεται σε ανδρείκελο του νέου μετόχου.

Το 2000 Αγοράζει το μόλις 10 ετών ιαπωνικό πλοίο NEW TOSA και το μετονομάζει σε Διαγόρας. 

Το 2001 πωλείτε το Ιαλυσός λόγω συμπλήρωσης της 35ετιας που όριζε ως ανώτατο ηλικιακό όριο ο νομός μέχρι το 2007 για επιβατικά πλοία που εκτελούν  εσωτερικούς πλόες.

Το καλοκαίρι του ίδιου έτους έγινε προσπάθεια να διευθετηθεί το χρέος της εταιρείας από τον μεγαλομέτοχο ΑΝΕΚ, χωρίς σημαντικά αποτελέσματα.

Το καλοκαίρι 2002 κρατούνται και πάλι τα πλοία λόγω χρεών.  

Το 2002 μια νέα εταιρία εισέρχεται στην γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου, η BLUE STAR FERRIES με το νεότευκτο υπερσύχρονο επιβατικό πλοίο ΒLUE STAR 1. Οι ισορροπίες αλλάζουν και ακόμα και το νέο Διαγόρας δεν καταφέρνει να κρατήσει το επιβατικό κοινό, η ταχύτητα ( 12 ώρες Πειραιά, Σύρο,  Πάτμο, Κω, Ρόδο) και η άνεση του νέου ανταγωνιστή κρατούν τις εισπράξεις χαμηλά.

Το 2004 το Ρόδος και Πάτμος δένουν λόγο μηχανικών προβλημάτων και οφειλών. Από το 2004 αναστέλλεται συνολικά η εμπορική λειτουργιά της ΔΑΝΕ και τα πλοία παραμένουν δεμένα στην Δραπετσώνα και το κεντρικό λιμάνι.

Το 2006 τα τρία εναπομείναντα πλοία Διαγόρας, Ρόδος και Πάτμος πλειοδοτούνται έπειτα από επαλλήλους πλειστηριασμούς  στην BLUE STAR FERIRES του Περικλή Παναγόπουλου έναντι ονομαστικής προσφοράς 15,4 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ που συνολικά μαζί με τις απαιτήσεις του ΝΑΤ ανήλθε στα 19εκ. 

Κάπου εκεί τελειώνει το πολυτάραχο ταξίδι μιας ακόμα λαϊκής ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρίας που τα πλοία της αγαπηθήκαν όσο λίγα στο Αιγαίο.

Το Διαγόρας συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει ακόμα και σήμερα με την BLUE STAR FERRIES στις γραμμές  της Δωδεκανήσου.

ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΑΠΑΗΛΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία δουλειά φίλε Ηλία. Να σου πω οτι το πλοίο του Λάτση λεγόταν ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ (χωρίς Λ) και το ro/ro της ΔΑΝΕ ήταν το PARKHAVEN. Επίσης η εταιρία έφερε το 1995 ένα palette carrier που μάλλον ήταν αψυχολόγητη αγορά. Λεγόταν ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ και πρέπει να το κράτησε τρία χρόνια. Mπορείς να το δεις εδώ και εδώ αυτό το αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής... Μάλιστα πήγε για σκραπ στο Αλανγκ πρόσφατα, προσαράχτηκε στις 2 Γενάρη φέτος.

----------


## thanos75

> Έκανα ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στην ΔΑΝΕ. *Δεκτά σχόλια συμπληρώσεις και διορθώσεις*. Πηγές από διαδίκτυο και σχετικά βιβλία και όσα έχω ακούσει.


Πραγματικά πολύ καλό το αφιέρωμά σου φίλε μου...ας θυμόμαστε με αγάπη με αυτά τα πλοία και το πόσα προσέφεραν στα Δωδεκάνησα, αλλά και ας διδασκόμαστε από κάποια λάθη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μπραβο Ηλια!  Ομορφο το αφιερωμα στην ΔΑΝΕ_

----------


## Ilias 92

Σας ευχαριστώ και τούς τρεις. 
Το κείμενο είναι μέρος μιας εργασίας που κάνω και έτσι δεν έχει καραβολατρικό χαρακτήρα και σχόλια.

Ελληνις ευχαριστώ για τις διορθώσεις το Λ. μπήκε εκ παραδρομής στο Ρενέτα που μετά την πώληση του στους Σταθάκη Μανούσο παρέμεινε για λίγο στην ίδια γραμμή με νέο όνομα Νήσος Ρόδος ( δεν το γράφω ). Μάλλον από εκεί θα τούς έμεινε το Lindos Lines ή το προσέθεσαν στην συνεχεία? 

Για το PARKHAVEN  ξέρουμε που δούλεψε?
Για το Βαλέριος (τι όνομα είναι αυτό!?!?) το είχα διαβάσει εδώ μέσα μάλλον σε ποστ του ελληνις αλλά το είχα ξεχάσει, ξέρουμε και αυτό αν δούλεψε εδώ ή έξω.
Τέλος το ποσοστό της ΑΝΕΚ ηταν 42% και όχι 45% όπως γράφω. 


Πάντως έπεσε άγριο κλέψιμο στην εταιρεία, καποιοι έκαναν τεράστια προσωπική περιουσία με την ενασχόληση τους και το εξιλαστήριο θύμα ηταν ο Σολούνιας όχι ότι δεν εφταιγε φυσικά και αυτός (πρέπει να ζει ακόμα εδώ στην Αθήνα)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον από εκεί θα τούς έμεινε το Lindos Lines ή το προσέθεσαν στην συνεχεία? 
> 
> Για το PARKHAVEN ξέρουμε που δούλεψε?
> Για το Βαλέριος (τι όνομα είναι αυτό!?!?) το είχα διαβάσει εδώ μέσα μάλλον σε ποστ του ελληνις αλλά το είχα ξεχάσει, ξέρουμε και αυτό αν δούλεψε εδώ ή έξ


Ηλία,πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Lindos Lines δεν έγραφε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ,μάλλον οι Σταθάκης-Μανούσος επηρεάστηκαν από την γραμμή.
Το PARKHAVEN δούλεψε σε διάφορες ναυλώσεις έξω.
Φίλος ασυρματιστής που έκανε πολλά χρόνια στα ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ κ ΡΟΔΟΣ μου είπε ότι το δεύτερο μόνο δύο καλοκαίρια πήγε Κύπρο κ ότι το ΒΑΛΕΡΙΟΣ δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με την εταιρεία.

----------


## Ellinis

Ξεχάσαμε και το άλλο ro-ro, το RIJNHAVEN (ex-WESTON, ORION). Νομίζω οτι ήταν αδελφό του PARKHAVEN.
Αγοράστηκε το 1995 υπό σημαία Μάλτας και το 1998 πουλήθηκε.
Αυτά τα τρια ρο-ρο ίσως να ήταν αγορές όπου έμπλεκε και ο Σολούνιας ως πρόσωπο...
Σχετικά εδω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PARKHAVEN κ RIJNHAVEN ήταν αδελφά,μέλη μιάς σειράς που χτίστηκε στην Φινλανδία. Από το ΗΑVEN στο όνομα,πρέπει να ήταν ναυλωμένα στην ολλανδική VAN UDEN που μεταφέρει μεταχειρισμένα αμάξια,μπουλντόζες,κότερα κλπ Ασυνήθιστα ετερόκλητο φορτίο γιά ένα ρο-ρό.

----------


## a.molos

parkhaven.jpgSTROFADES II Perama.jpgStrofades II.jpg
Τρείς φωτό του πλοίου, η 1η απο την εποχή που εκτελούσε τακτική γραμμή στη Βόρεια Ευρώπη, και οι αλλες δύο μετά την πώληση του απο τη Δ.ΑΝ.Ν.Ε  και μετονομασία του σε ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ ΙΙ. 
Διπλα στην 3η διακρίνεται ο θρύλος της Δ.Α.Ν.Ε, με το όνομα THESSALONIKI.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε a.molos ήταν η εποχή που "όργωνες" κ εσύ το Πέραμα.Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ήμασταν τότε! :Pride:  :Pride:

----------


## a.molos

> Φίλε a.molos ήταν η εποχή που "όργωνες" κ εσύ το Πέραμα.Μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ήμασταν τότε!



Glory days  :Pride:

----------


## a.molos

Strofades II  Strofades Perama.jpgΤο ίδιο πλοίο πρίν βαφτεί & γραφτεί το νέο όνομα. Αριστερά του διακρίνεται το STROFADES σκέτο !

----------


## BOBKING

για να δούμε ένα διαφημιστικό   της dane  του 1994
*(1994) Διαφημιστικό / ΔΑΝΕ Sea Lines*

----------


## BOBKING

* ένα φυλλάδιο της Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους της εταιρίας

*med_1_dane_1993.jpg

----------

